

CarWoo Team Just Boarded An RV To Tour Zappos HQ - barmstrong
http://blog.carwoo.com/oh-snap-the-carwoo-team-just-boarded-an-rv-to

======
tptacek
Unsolicited feedback: "we know the best dealers and the ones to avoid
altogether" from your "About" copy rubbed me the wrong way (I'm actually about
to go buy a car this week is why I paid attention). If I'm not the one talking
to the dealers, then I'd rather think _all_ the dealers in my area are
bidding, not just the "carWOO"-approved ones.

~~~
mos1
CarWoo doesn't serve my area (I checked recently, since I just bought a new
vehicle), but I definitely view dealership filtering as a positive. I don't
want to do business with somebody who consistently ranks poorly in
satisfaction surveys.

That said, I'd appreciate if there was some copy, somewhere in a FAQ,
explaining what they mean by that.

~~~
tptacek
Yeah, I don't know. You could convince me. But I didn't bring it up because I
want my CarWoo experience to be better (I am weird in that I enjoy the actual
process of buying cars, and so am I a poor candidate). I brought it up because
you don't usually _get_ a chance to convince people, just their first visit to
the page, and this copy (not the idea, the copy) rubbed me the wrong way.

I'm just a data point.

------
keenans
This type of car-buying service is really convenient. When I bought my car a
few years ago I used a service called CarBargains and ended up saving around
$4k. IIRC CarBargains cost $200 vs CarWoo's $39.

------
myoung8
Also, we're hiring interns for the summer (for engineering, design, and
marketing positions). Let me know if you're interested.

~~~
awad
where are you located?

~~~
myoung8
Burlingame, CA (Bay Area)

------
eriklanderholm
Our CEO will be on the radio in Pittsburgh tomorrow.

------
SwellJoe
Funny, I'm on my way to Vegas in my RV right now. I don't have a big
Virtualmin banner on mine, though...but maybe I should.

~~~
barmstrong
Give us a ring if you wanna meetup! Fellow HN'ers always welcome.

------
vandalize
Get to work.

~~~
barmstrong
First code push already from the RV!

[http://blog.carwoo.com/first-code-push-from-the-road-
build-a...](http://blog.carwoo.com/first-code-push-from-the-road-build-
already-b)

~~~
lanstein
'Way to not run the tests Erik.'

Nice.

------
jonursenbach
Is it just me or does the "woo" in their logo look strikingly similar to
Woot.com's?

~~~
tptacek
It's just you. It's not the same typeface at all.

------
hussong
Awesome stunt, this is even better than the donut operation!

~~~
barmstrong
Woa how'd you know about that?

------
naner
> But we might be drunk. Come on - we dare you. We are the Zappos of car
> buying.

Declaring something to be true doesn't make it so. If you are awesome you
shouldn't have to tell us. Unless people are saying "How are those guys so
awesome?". Then you can tell us.

Also this makes it look like Zappos employs a bunch of drunk kids in RVs who
make impulsive road trips.

And I'm not sure how I feel about piggybacking on someone else's brand. What
if these guys suck, how does that fare for Zappos? Also if the Zappos brand
goes through drastic changes what does that mean for CarWoo?

~~~
barmstrong
You bring up some valid points - we definitely don't have it all figured out
and this will be an interesting experiment.

Feel free to give us a call and chat: 877-417-4966. We are good at accepting
feedback!

